# Which Bayside (Made in USA) shirts print Best?



## Instacopy (Apr 13, 2011)

Does anyone have any DTG experience with any of the Made in USA (Even Union Made) Bayside shirts? 

I would like to get some ordered today.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

The best way to determine what to recommend to your customers is to get several brands (and colors) of garments that meet you basic need (in your case "made in the USA") - print them and do wash testing. Ultimately they are your customers that you have to answer to - having done the printing and testing yourself will enable you to offer the best solution to your customers. Different colors often behave differently when heat pressed and/or pretreated. Make sure you try different colors as well as styles.

Good luck in your journey.


----------



## Instacopy (Apr 13, 2011)

At this point, I'm working on getting off of the ground. I'm new to DTG and the apparel decorating industry as well (I have been copying and offset printing for the last 19 years). 

I'm supplying printed samples as advertising to many of my current offset printing customers. Many have asked about Made in USA shirts, so that is why I'm asking.

If you or anyone can recommend a specific Bayside shirt that you have had good results with, I would appreciate it.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Jon,

I think the advice that Don gave you (i.e. perform your own print & wash test) is best thing to do. The reason is other printers might be using a different pretreat, different ink, different curing settings and the way the garments are constructed can change over time. I wrote the attached article for Printwear Magazine in their April 2011 edition that covers these issues. In the end, I have dtg users argue over the quality they get from printing on Gildan shirts. Some love them and others don't. Because quality is subjective, only you and your customers can ultimately answer that question. 

Best advice: buy some of the shirts and run your own print & wash tests. Tracking all of the settings and see what settings provide you the best results.

Good luck with your testing,

Mark


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Hello Jon,
Late greeting! Welcome to NeoFamily!
What is made in USA?
Cotton + Yarn + Fabric + dying + design + sewing + thread + Label + selling = all done by USA company and USA citizen?
Is there anything like that? Think about price. Maybe there are ~.


----------



## Instacopy (Apr 13, 2011)

allamerican said:


> What is made in USA?
> Cotton + Yarn + Fabric + dying + design + sewing + thread + Label + selling = all done by USA company?


Exactly, Made in the USA means made on American soil with American components by American Labor.

The label inside the shirt will say "Made in USA".

Bayside contains many products that have that label.

Union made in USA means that the labor (aka the people) that was used (at least to cut and sew the fabric together) belonged to a USA labor Union.

Yes, they are typically a little more expensive, but many feel (myself included) that it is worth it. We can feel confident that there isn't any child or sweatshop labor used to make the apparel.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

AA have many visitors from all over the world and they all want to shopping for their families and friends. 
I often take them to shopping center. All they can find is Made in China, India, Bangladesh, Vietnam ---.
They are so disappointed most times. 
This is why we are in deep sxxx. Debt ceiling, $ weaken, politics, housing market, no job --. Worries.
If we can made in USA at 10-15% more than made in China or others then we all going to buy them. But realistically it is impossible. iPhone? Dell? Victoria Secret? polo?-- what else? I guess 95% are. 
Going to beach, beautiful day. ttyl


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

AA imports X. And export 3X. Am I a patriot? If all company is same scale USA could be in good shape.
What we going to do after Aug 2nd? My EU vendor refuse to take $. I still take $ from them. I have to change soon. Sad. It was not like this few years ago. How about few years later? One Japanese guy said " I saw exact same patern at Japan 10 years ago and we still suffering". 
Maybe Union is last man standing? Confuse~


----------



## Deleo (Jun 21, 2012)

How can I get rid off the color shift left by the heat press impression on Bayside 100% Cotton Lime Green T-shirt? I'm using recommended settings for Hotronix. Thanks.


----------

